# Elite Impulse 31 in depth review >>-------->



## CDoskocil9 (Jun 30, 2003)

Subscribe


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

really interested in the grip & tuning tip.

been having a hard time with my i34..

sent you a pm


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Definitely going to be tuned in!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Great job as usual.
Hopefully next year every bow comes with the v-grip option.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually like their standard grip over the V. There is some little changes made in comparison to some of the older models but I get along well with them this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

See your not using the Element arrows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

In for updates.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dhom said:


> See your not using the Element arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have the GPI I want for the specs I'm looking for on these setups or the micro diameter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to this. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Don't have the GPI I want for the specs I'm looking for on these setups or the micro diameter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No more Hexx either? Too light?


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

tagged


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> No more Hexx either? Too light?


I still really like the Hexx but for the 80#er is going to definitely be to much for the 330 spine. 

These GT PP are going to be a very tough thick walled, micro diameter arrows. 

Make for a great elk arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

So the BT-X is not your hunting bow now? Did you have problems with the limbs or mods/power discs cracking like so many others have? That is a great looking I31 btw.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

tagged.
NEED TIPS FOR MY FUTURE BOW................


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> So the BT-X is not your hunting bow now? Did you have problems with the limbs or mods/power discs cracking like so many others have? That is a great looking I31 btw.


Still got the BT-X and no issues, but after putting miles on the ground scouting for my elk hunt, I have changed my mind and wanted to go with something that takes a beating well. It took 9 years to draw the tag and its steep, deep, rocky and rough country. Probably one of the more grueling units in our state. 

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

Here is a quick clip that may help folks having a tough time battling a right tear or bareshaft left

https://youtu.be/a4VPa04EtpA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Shane, it may be my IPad but the video stop right at the point you show how to grip the bow. It shows that it continues to play but the video and sound stop. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Give it a minute it should load just fine. It's fine on my end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Video worked for me. Good info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

tag


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Good info , it's all about the grip !


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tagged.


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

What made you decide on the GT PP over carbon Injexions?


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

First it was the Nitrum Turbo greatest Bow ever then the BTX, now it's the Impulse 31 so which one is it?


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Following


----------



## bamacat06 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got an I34 love it so far


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

krammy37 said:


> What made you decide on the GT PP over carbon Injexions?


The 300 spine, especially for the 80# bow. Would like to shoot the same arrow out of both bows and this gives me that option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

3TheOracle0 said:


> First it was the Nitrum Turbo greatest Bow ever then the BTX, now it's the Impulse 31 so which one is it?


The Nitrum Turbo was a great bow and last years model. You can't expect me to still be holding on to that with so many good choices 

Already explained why I'm choosing the Impulse 31 over my BT-X. 

All 3 bows you have mentioned are great choices, pick one that suits your needs best. 

These are also speed bows, which I don't mind and shoot them very well. Other's might think the draw cycle is to stiff etc. I find them rather easy for the performance that they put out. 

When you can keep it simple, have durability, over achiever on speeds, and maintain shoot-ability, Elite may just have a winner going back to a 6" brace height. After all it's the only reason I sold my E32, the lack of speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinbone (Apr 19, 2007)

Video hangs up at 55s for me.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> The Nitrum Turbo was a great bow and last years model. You can't expect me to still be holding on to that with so many good choices
> 
> Already explained why I'm choosing the Impulse 31 over my BT-X.
> 
> ...


In for the speeds vs smoothness of the 80#. I'm currently shooting an 80# E32 and getting respectable speeds, if it's more than 10fps faster I may just get one


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Still got the BT-X and no issues, but after putting miles on the ground scouting for my elk hunt, I have changed my mind and wanted to go with something that takes a beating well. It took 9 years to draw the tag and its steep, deep, rocky and rough country. Probably one of the more grueling units in our state.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Do you mind elaborating on this? Are you implying he BTX is not durable enough for a rugged hunt? I would like to understand why you switched from a bow that tuned so perfectly and that you shot so well. The BTX is also faster than the Elite and you are deadly accurate with the BTX from a mile away. I switch bows all of the time and have 3 new bows right now....I usually go with the bow I can shoot best at long distances. Curious as to what makes you change.


----------



## xd4584 (Dec 10, 2013)

DJO said:


> Do you mind elaborating on this? Are you implying he BTX is not durable enough for a rugged hunt? I would like to understand why you switched from a bow that tuned so perfectly and that you shot so well. The BTX is also faster than the Elite and you are deadly accurate with the BTX from a mile away. I switch bows all of the time and have 3 new bows right now....I usually go with the bow I can shoot best at long distances. Curious as to what makes you change.


He said it took 9 years to draw a tag, he's probably worried about getting out into the woods and having a limb failure


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure the threads on here about the blown btx limbs could work on your mind if you own one , I wouldn't take one to a hunt I waited 9 years to draw a tag on . The bowtech is a backyard speed bow while the elite is the missouri mule ! One thing about elite there limbs seem to be bombproof and there designs have come a long way in a short time . the impulse does hump and dump at the longer draws (30)but it's a great shooting bow ! Anxious to see some numbers !


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> The Nitrum Turbo was a great bow and last years model. You can't expect me to still be holding on to that with so many good choices
> 
> Already explained why I'm choosing the Impulse 31 over my BT-X.
> 
> ...


That's why I won't buy an Elite, it's not fast enough for what I want to do.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

3TheOracle0 said:


> That's why I won't buy an Elite, it's not fast enough for what I want to do.


Million dollar question here.... What is it, that you want to do?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

spike camp said:


> Million dollar question here.... What is it, that you want to do?


Lol, He wants to have a pass through on a Dinosaur.


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

spike camp said:


> Million dollar question here.... What is it, that you want to do?


I like to chase big animals in the west and sometimes I have to be able to take longer shots 60-70 yards. I have a short draw length to begin with so I need all the speed I can get out of a bow to be able to do that. A 330 ibo bow just ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

3TheOracle0 said:


> I like to chase big animals in the west and sometimes I have to be able to take longer shots 60-70 yards. I have a short draw length to begin with so I need all the speed I can get out of a bow to be able to do that. A 330 ibo bow just ain't gonna cut it.


dont over think it, and good luck


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

3TheOracle0 said:


> I like to chase big animals in the west and sometimes I have to be able to take longer shots 60-70 yards. I have a short draw length to begin with so I need all the speed I can get out of a bow to be able to do that. A 330 ibo bow just ain't gonna cut it.


My I31 is as fast as my Obsession M6 and the I31 does better with heavier arrows. I get 276 FPS with a 545 grain arrow, 25 grains on the string, 67.1# at 30". 308 with a 430 grain arrow. Real world results are often different that what manufacturers list as their bows specs. Both my I31 and E35 exceed their IBO specs, some other brands fall a bit short. I'm not an Elite fan boy, have and use Obsessions, Hoyts and Xpeditions too. Don't write them off based on specs, shoot tuned bows side by side through a chrono and then make your choice.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

3TheOracle0 said:


> I like to chase big animals in the west and sometimes I have to be able to take longer shots 60-70 yards. I have a short draw length to begin with so I need all the speed I can get out of a bow to be able to do that. A 330 ibo bow just ain't gonna cut it.


They have a bow that has a 343 ibo . Honestly if 330ibo isn't gonna get it done I doubt a 340-350 ibo will either


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

In for the review!


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

lee31 said:


> They have a bow that has a 343 ibo . Honestly if 330ibo isn't gonna get it done I doubt a 340-350 ibo will either


How you figure a 350 IBO won't matter? Makes no sense.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

looking forward to the review and numbers ! Elite makes a great rig !


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Great looking bow. In.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

3TheOracle0 said:


> How you figure a 350 IBO won't matter? Makes no sense.


Well when the ibo is 355 like my insanity was and its 20 fps slower than advertised like mine was. The 330 ibo of an elite catches up real quick because they actually hit or exceed there rating. Same arrow out of my e35 shoots within 5 fps of my old cpx. That is with everything tuned and set to spec


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

To each his own but I can't see an extra 10 FPS being the linchpin that determines whether a hunt that is a success or a failure.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

3TheOracle0 said:


> How you figure a 350 IBO won't matter? Makes no sense.


The IBO on my Obsession M6 is 352. My Elite I31 is as fast. The Elite beats its' 343 rating and the M6 comes in a bit below its' rating. 
What matters is not the bow's IBO rating but how it actually performs. 

Shane, thanks for posting the video on the grip with the Elite! Curling the last 3 fingers under helped me. It is very easy to repeat. I feel my grip is more consistent that way. I always felt I had to really pay attention when shooting my Elites or I would get too much tumb pressure. Just the slight change of curling the last three fingers eliminates that.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



Adamsdjr said:


> The IBO on my Obsession M6 is 352. My Elite I31 is as fast. The Elite beats its' 343 rating and the M6 comes in a bit below its' rating.
> What matters is not the bow's IBO rating but how it actually performs.
> 
> Shane, thanks for posting the video on the grip with the Elite! Curling the last 3 fingers under helped me. It is very easy to repeat. I feel my grip is more consistent that way. I always felt I had to really pay attention when shooting my Elites or I would get too much tumb pressure. Just the slight change of curling the last three fingers eliminates that.


Glad that helped you out . Definitely very consistent results like that. It's nice, you can still shoot with your hand relaxed but your hand turned back more open, which the Elites generally prefer. Most the time when trying to shoot open hand I find to much tension doing it the standard way, thus leading to inconsistencies. 

I will get some specs on the 65# limbs with the new arrows here in a little bit, as well as current tune settings. 

Sorry, been busy checking trail cameras 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Glad that helped you out . Definitely very consistent results like that. It's nice, you can still shoot with your hand relaxed but your hand turned back more open, which the Elites generally prefer. Most the time when trying to shoot open hand I find to much tension doing it the standard way, thus leading to inconsistencies.
> 
> I will get some specs on the 65# limbs with the new arrows here in a little bit, as well as current tune settings.
> 
> ...


I love the elite grips. I do run my lifeline down the left side of the grip as you suggested but I use my index finger and thumb as a "finger sling". And touch them together. Very easy to tune on both my tour and e35. Both tuned right at the suggested 13/16 with the cable guard at about 5 o'clock


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

After watching your video I watched another where you shot a bare shaft and a fletched arrow at 50 yards and they were touching. I've tried this once before, there was no wind and my tour is tuned to the best of my ability. It shoots bare shaft bullet holes and will group with bare shafts and fletchings at 25-30. So at 50 yards the arrow tracked beautifully through the air perfect Windage, no noticeable porpoising and landed 5 yards short of the target... Now I'm not going to run and change anything but how in the world do you get an arrow with no stearing to group that far away? It's amazing to me


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

3TheOracle0 said:


> How you figure a 350 IBO won't matter? Makes no sense.


I'm just saying what Animal are you not gonna be able to take down with a 330 ibo bow ? It'll kill anything on this continent .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Specs on the one with 65# limbs and stock strings

28" on the money
65.1#
425 gr arrow
Peep & loop 



















This is only 1 fps slower than my BT-X when comparing the same specs. 

Doing the math it comes out to a 352 IBO calculated speed rating. 

These are definitely overachievers and I get the same results over and over again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Specs on the one with 65# limbs and stock strings
> 
> 28" on the money
> 65.1#
> ...


Centershot 7/8
Top cam small spacer on the right 
Bottom cam small spacer on the left
Nock height 1/16 nock high








Cams synched dead on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

lee31 said:


> I'm just saying what Animal are you not gonna be able to take down with a 330 ibo bow ? It'll kill anything on this continent .


It's not that a 330 ibo won't kill. We all know it's more than capable. It's that if you want to shoot longer hunting distance then speed definitely comes into play. That's all I'm saying. I'd rather have my 434 grain arrow going 285 than 265. Once again that's the only thing I'm trying to say. I do believe 60-70 yard hunting shots that speed comes into play.


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

nicko said:


> To each his own but I can't see an extra 10 FPS being the linchpin that determines whether a hunt that is a success or a failure.


Maybe not 10fps but I guarantee you that 20 more fps on a 60-70 yards shot, Absolutely does matter. I've been down this road before. I'm not trying to get anyone to believe me or whatever, I'm just stating what I believe to be true.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Specs on the one with 65# limbs and stock strings
> 
> 28" on the money
> 65.1#
> ...



May have to give one of these another look. Guess I didn't give it much of a look before. Probably didn't give one much thought as most bows seem to under perform the ibo rating not over perform.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

3TheOracle0 said:


> Maybe not 10fps but I guarantee you that 20 more fps on a 60-70 yards shot, Absolutely does matter. I've been down this road before. I'm not trying to get anyone to believe me or whatever, I'm just stating what I believe to be true.


I actually get what you are saying, just one thing I want you to understand is that ibo rating by a maufacturer is not a always a good way to look at things. Hoyt and elite typically hit or exceed there ibo out of the box with the bow in spec. Pretty much every other company pads there numbers.... Can you get a lot of them up to there claimed ibo? Probably most of the time if you are or know a tuning wizard. But just like this thread says the elite ibo is 343 and the actual numbers say 352. 

Most companies over advertise there ibo rating


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

anybody wanna trade an impulse 31 for an energy 32??  its 80#!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

nicko said:


> To each his own but I can't see an extra 10 FPS being the linchpin that determines whether a hunt that is a success or a failure.


This^^^


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Shane how is the string angle compared to a halon6 or btx?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Spent some time with my buddy today who is an absolute whiz when it comes to tuning Elites (and most other bows as well) He has a beautiful gunmetal grey I34 and while the draw is a bit stiff man does it hold and shoot. He has gotten used to the draw cycle and I think most people would with some time spent behind the bow. It was really whizzing his 490+ grain arrows out there. I think it will be an absolute killer rig.


----------



## CDoskocil9 (Jun 30, 2003)

Impressive bull Shane and bows to match. Where is the hunt?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Centershot 7/8
> Top cam small spacer on the right
> Bottom cam small spacer on the left
> Nock height 1/16 nock high
> ...


Shane, correct me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly. Are you referring to the shims when you say the spacers and you have them on opposite sides at the top and bottom cams?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

nicko said:


> Shane, correct me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly. Are you referring to the shims when you say the spacers and you have them on opposite sides at the top and bottom cams?


That is what he is saying.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



zekezoe said:


> Shane how is the string angle compared to a halon6 or btx?


Not sure why and haven't compared them on a drawboard but it feels a touch better. For me and my facial structure it hits anchor and reference points without any head adjustment at all. 



CDoskocil9 said:


> Impressive bull Shane and bows to match. Where is the hunt?


Definitely a bull I'm keeping my eye on. He'll probably finish out as a 350+ bull. It's some nasty country so we will see how things go after they rub off. Patterns and location can change quick on this unit, which makes it an especially tough hunt to pattern a particular bull. 



nicko said:


> Shane, correct me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly. Are you referring to the shims when you say the spacers and you have them on opposite sides at the top and bottom cams?


You would be correct 

For this particular bow it puts pre lean about the same from top to bottom. If I was to move the smaller spacer/shim to the right side on the bottom cam it would drastically have more lean at full draw. 
Most assume what you do to the top you have to do to the bottom and this is not the case.

Forgot to mention cable rod
It's adjusted about to the 4:30-5:00 position



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> You would be correct
> 
> For this particular bow it puts pre lean about the same from top to bottom. If I was to move the smaller spacer/shim to the right side on the bottom cam it would drastically have more lean at full draw.
> Most assume what you do to the top you have to do to the bottom and this is not the case.
> ...


Interesting. Is this shimming configuration something that you've applied to other bow models or is it specific to Elite / binary cam bows? My first thought that came to mind with this is that an opposing shim arrangement it will take the string out of vertical and negatively affect horizontal nock travel.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nicko said:


> Interesting. Is this shimming configuration something that you've applied to other bow models or is it specific to Elite / binary cam bows?


It's more specific to binary cam bows
Hybrids are usually different top to bottom anyways. 

I assess each bow as its own and don't really ever think about trying to keep all shimming configuration the same from bow to bow. 

More just giving me the best overall tune settings and keeping cam lean closer to the same from top to bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



nicko said:


> Interesting. Is this shimming configuration something that you've applied to other bow models or is it specific to Elite / binary cam bows? My first thought that came to mind with this is that an opposing shim arrangement it will take the string out of vertical and negatively affect horizontal nock travel.


The arrow is being nocked at one point and one point alone, so lateral nock travel can be eliminated by rest and cable guard adjustment to coincide with that nock point location. 

Again, many hybrids are not the same spacer configuration from top to bottom

I will post some bareshaft results later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

With all due respect, there's just no way it's a 352 calculated bow. I've played with that bow many times. It's just not that fast. If it was then you'd be hearing it all over the Internet. I haven't found one other person who's experienced speed like that. If anything it comes under IBO. Specially at shorter draw lengths.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

3TheOracle0 said:


> With all due respect, there's just no way it's a 352 calculated bow. I've played with that bow many times. It's just not that fast. If it was then you'd be hearing it all over the Internet. I haven't found one other person who's experienced speed like that. If anything it comes under IBO. Specially at shorter draw lengths.


I'm not going to get into a pissing match but own a BT-X as well and it's 1 fps difference between the two bows at a 28" draw

Believe what you want and start another thread saying how it's way under its rating LOL

I have a buddy that owns Humphries Archery up in Salt Lake and we were just talking about how under rated the speeds are on the 31's. He's seeing the exact same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



3TheOracle0 said:


> With all due respect, there's just no way it's a 352 calculated bow. I've played with that bow many times. It's just not that fast. If it was then you'd be hearing it all over the Internet. I haven't found one other person who's experienced speed like that. If anything it comes under IBO. Specially at shorter draw lengths.


You talked about a 330 IBO bow earlier. Are you sure you aren't talking about the Energy instead of the Impulse? I have an Impulse and am getting the same results as Shane...I shot it next to a Halon 5 this weekend. Same draw length, same arrow and same chrono. The Impulse was within 2 fps. The Halon is supposed to be 353...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

3TheOracle0 said:


> With all due respect, there's just no way it's a 352 calculated bow. I've played with that bow many times. It's just not that fast. If it was then you'd be hearing it all over the Internet. I haven't found one other person who's experienced speed like that. If anything it comes under IBO. Specially at shorter draw lengths.


From my experience, Elites at different draw lengths can have a tuning sweet spot that achieves higher than advertised speed. I bought my first e32 with a 28" DL. It was coming in a bit long for me so I installed a set of 27.5" mods. With the new mods, I had to do a complete retune of the bow putting about 8 twists into the cables and 2-3 in the string to get it back in spec. Before even shooting the bow, I noticed the retune changed the rotation of my cams and when I shot it through the chrono, the speed increased by 4-5 FPS. Meanwhile, some guys have seen almost no change is speed with some Elite models when changing from 29" to 30" DL.

A bow can be timed and cams synched but it the bow is not tuned for maximum performance and optimal cam orientation, you're leaving speed on the work bench.


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

themouth1 said:


> You talked about a 330 IBO bow earlier. Are you sure you aren't talking about the Energy instead of the Impulse. I have an Impulse and am getting the same results as Shane...I shot it next to a Halon 5 this weekend. Same draw length, same arrow and same chrono. The Impulse was within 2 fps. The Halon is supposed to be 353...


I just used a 330IBO to make a point. I know what the advertised speed of every bow is trust me. So you're saying that you have an Impulse 31 and you're getting it to shoot at a calculated 350+ IBO speed ?


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



3TheOracle0 said:


> I just used a 330IBO to make a point. I know what the advertised speed of every bow is trust me. So you're saying that you have an Impulse 31 and you're getting it to shoot at a calculated 350+ IBO speed ?


Not what I said at all. I said I shot it along side a tuned 353 advertised bow and they were within 2 FPS with all else being equal. My point is that IBO means nothing since it's the manufacturer that records it...


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

themouth1 said:


> Not what I said at all. I said I shot it along side a tuned 353 advertised bow and they were within 2 FPS with all else being equal. My point is that IBO means nothing since it's the manufacturer that records it...


Bottom line, if the bow shoots 350+ IBO then Elite would use that for marketing purposes. Speed sells.


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

3TheOracle0 said:


> Bottom line, if the bow shoots 350+ IBO then Elite would use that for marketing purposes. Speed sells.


Bottom line is that most manufactures lie. Elite doesn't look to be one of them...


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

Here is 20 yards after tuning with bareshaft and fletched 










The grip technic in that video is extremely repeatable for me. I would say it's probably the most consistent results with bareshafts vs anything else I have tried. 

On a side note

That grip would not be the same across the board with other bow manufacturers, since some prefer more thumb pad pressure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> here is 20 yards after tuning with bareshaft and fletched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nice *


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

edited


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is a quick clip that may help folks having a tough time battling a right tear or bareshaft left
> 
> https://youtu.be/a4VPa04EtpA
> 
> ...


The video stops for me too.
Shane, Can you post it here? Maybe I can get it to full run.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm not going to get into a pissing match but own a BT-X as well and it's 1 fps difference between the two bows at a 28" draw
> 
> Believe what you want and start another thread saying how it's way under its rating LOL
> 
> ...


I wish I knew how to get all the performance out of the I31. I really liked everything about the bow, but felt the draw cycle was a little stiff for the speeds. If I could get one coming around a calculated 350, I would for sure own one. At 80# it would be a bad little booger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> The video stops for me too.
> Shane, Can you post it here? Maybe I can get it to full run.


Try this one and let me know

https://youtu.be/a4VPa04EtpA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

My E32 @ 80# comes in at around 14fps over IBO with a 664gr arrow, him having above IBO isn't far fetched at all. Admittedly I only have one chrono to use so I can't compare speeds from one to another but, with mine, I get 250.2fps on a 3 shot avg with a 664gr arrow at 29/80.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Try this one and let me know
> 
> https://youtu.be/a4VPa04EtpA
> 
> ...


Still stops when you start talking about the left edge of the grip.
I'll try my wife's laptop.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

watch?v=a4VPa04EtpA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> Still stops when you start talking about the left edge of the grip.
> I'll try my wife's laptop.


I won't do the YouTube link

Try this one 

https://vimeo.com/173377995


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

That works. Thanks bud.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

7/8 centershot is really not that much and really straight down the pipe on these bows. Here is a reference looking down for the OCD crowd [emoji6]
Looks like she lines up true with the stabilizer

The wait on the 80# limbs is killing me 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

3TheOracle0 said:


> With all due respect, there's just no way it's a 352 calculated bow. I've played with that bow many times. It's just not that fast. If it was then you'd be hearing it all over the Internet. I haven't found one other person who's experienced speed like that. If anything it comes under IBO. Specially at shorter draw lengths.


With all due respect my E31 is over 350 IBO too. 276 FPS, 545 Gr, 67.1/30 25 Gr on strings. 308 FPS with 430 Gr arrow. It beats my Obsession M6 with the 545 Gr arrows. It is also faster than my Xpediton Xcentric 7. So now you have found another person that experienced speeds like that. 
You never did say what bow you are using?


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

Adamsdjr said:


> With all due respect my E31 is over 350 IBO too. 276 FPS, 545 Gr, 67.1/30 25 Gr on strings. 308 FPS with 430 Gr arrow. It beats my Obsession M6 with the 545 Gr arrows. It is also faster than my Xpediton Xcentric 7. So now you have found another person that experienced speeds like that.
> You never did say what bow you are using?


I shoot a Nitrum Turbo at 72lbs.


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

3TheOracle0 said:


> I shoot a Nitrum Turbo at 72lbs.


That's a fast bow at a short draw. The fastest I've seen yet. I'm a short draw guy too...


----------



## 3TheOracle0 (Jun 19, 2016)

themouth1 said:


> That's a fast bow at a short draw. The fastest I've seen yet. I'm a short draw guy too...


If I could get even close to the speed I want then I'd shoot an Elite. I like everything about them except 1.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

My Impulse 31 at 28" draw is only 6 fps slower than my Nitrum Turbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

I am getting 317 out of my [email protected] 67#, 30" draw with a 396 grain arrow with a loaded string. That puts my I34 well over calculated IBO as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayastigi1989 (Jul 4, 2016)

Good information and I agree, the group is where it's at


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I think I'm going to be taking a hard look at the I31


----------



## natec63 (Jul 15, 2006)

Man, I wish we had gotten together before you moved to Utah!


----------



## bowhuntinDE (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like you have a QAD. Would you expect the same results with a LD?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



natec63 said:


> Man, I wish we had gotten together before you moved to Utah!


Sorry we never made that happen

Still let me know if you need anything

Good luck this season 



bowhuntinDE said:


> Looks like you have a QAD. Would you expect the same results with a LD?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I would expect the same results from the LD, I just prefer the HDX over anything else I have used and the list is long 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems to me Elite has came a long way. I said I would never own another one but the energy and the impulse have changed my mind.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

psychobaby111 said:


> Seems to me Elite has came a long way. I said I would never own another one but the energy and the impulse have changed my mind.


The Energy and Impulse series are definitely my favorite offerings by Elite to date. 

That Impulse 31 is definitely a sleeper for me and didn't expect to pull the trigger on them. Sure glad I did !!
Just might feel the shoes of my BT-X nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Noticed you put the D6 inserts in the gt's, did you test the nap bloodrunner yet? Saw you mentioned it on another thread and was curious. I am running AC injexions and still looking for my broadhead. I apologize in advance for going off topic. Thanks and great review as always.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a little bit
Actually like that head and will be testing it more long range over the next few weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bealj32 (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you still have the bow


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No, I have both the bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> No, I have both the bows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally unrelated to this thread, but out of curiosity...how many bows do you have Shane? :wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Currently down to 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see some 80# stats. Especially shootability v performance. My e32 needs a partner.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Supersteeb said:


> Can't wait to see some 80# stats. Especially shootability v performance. My e32 needs a partner.


I'm with you. I can't wait to see how that bow performs at 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

I have always heard "slow" when associated with Elite. That's the main reason I didn't shoot any of the new offerings. I don't wanna shoot one now cause affraid I will want one!!!! Looking forward to the 80lb limb numbers Shane.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Larry brown said:


> I have always heard "slow" when associated with Elite. That's the main reason I didn't shoot any of the new offerings. I don't wanna shoot one now cause affraid I will want one!!!! Looking forward to the 80lb limb numbers Shane.


They might appear slow by current speed standards when you compare advertised IBO numbers with other bows. But the proof is in actual real world numbers and how Elites perform when you start running arrows through them. Hoyt bows are known for exceeding their advertised speed ratings. Looks like the Energy and Impulse series fall into that same category.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

nicko said:


> They might appear slow by current speed standards when you compare advertised IBO numbers with other bows. But the proof is in actual real world numbers and how Elites perform when you start running arrows through them. Hoyt bows are known for exceeding their advertised speed ratings. Looks like the Energy and Impulse series fall into that same category.


If the higher numbers are true I honestly don't understand the marketing rationale behind understating your speed numbers. Whether or not they should, 90+% of the market trusts the advertised speeds these companies put out and 90+% of the market cares (to varying degrees) about speed. Elite has generally been on top of their game with marketing but these would seem to be an opportunity for them.

When there are bows out there that advertise 340+ IBO at 7" BH and actually achieve numbers in that range many people will pass right over an elite advertised at 330ish IBO with a 7" BH not knowing that 340 might actually be possible.i


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Although I shot 6" BH bows well for a few years I've come back to appreciating the benefits of a 7" BH bow for hunting purposes, especially when you can get solidly into the 340's IBO equivalent with them. I tried both Impulse bows despite the 6" BH and simply didn't like the draw cycle at all. I'm sure you could adjust to it but a nice smooth transition into the valley is nice for hunting purposes and the Impulse bows simply didn't have that. I'd buy an e32 or e35 over an impulse if I were to get one. Interested in seeing what elite will do for 2017. You have to figure they will essentially have an energy replacement as the e series are a little long in the tooth and they'll want to come out with 7" BH hunting bows in '17 given '16 was all about the 6" Impulse bows. If they have good specs and achieve 340+ at 7" but get back the smooth draw cycle and transition they will be extremely tempting.

Meanwhile, reading Shane's input on this as it goes along. Always interesting to see what kind of results he gets out of the latest bow that catches his fancy. It won't be long before he's onto another one but this one should be fun while it lasts and I hope he sticks a big bull with this rig.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Everything is rated at 30" and some bows overachieve at the shorter draw length. Nothing uncommon, we have seen it from Hoyt for years. 
Elite used to always hit under a little but since the Energy series I have seen great speeds from them compared to their rating. The E32's were common to hit 337-338 IBO. 
Now the Impulse is the one that shocks me the most. It's comparable to the biggest overachieving cam Hoyt has produced to date, the RKT. It was common to get 12 over in the #2 cam E slots. 

Anyways, I like what Elite has been doing the last couple of years. Kudos to them for not inflating numbers and actually over delivering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Yep - have owned and tuned many a Hoyt but there seems to be a broader understanding of the Hoyt speed deal plus they advertise ATA instead of IBO and there's a notable diff. I've still always been a bit surprised that Hoyt didn't capitalize on their actually speed but heck, they are the 1000 pound gorilla in the ring and frankly didn't need to.

I agree that it's good elite doesn't inflate their numbers and I'm not at all suggesting they should. But given they are a relative new kid on the block (compared to the likes of Hoyt, Mathews and PSE in particular) and the fact that they actually advertise IBO (not ATA), it would seem that if they are consistently hitting higher than advertised speeds they might actually benefit (by way of additional bow sales) from a little more truth in advertising. Now, maybe there's enough variability in speeds through their DL range that this wouldn't work - I don't know. In any case, overachieving by a couple fps is great but overachieving by 8-10 fps or more just seems like wasted opportunity. But that's the business man in me talking I guess.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Speed may sell but word of mouth is the best form of advertising ever invented. Who knows maybe they at elite do this for just that reason?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a sweet spot for the E32 and the only reason I sold it, was for speed. I shot that bow extremely well and most importantly consistent shot after shot with bareshafts, it just clicked very well for me. 

I have a feeling Elite going to the 6" brace again and overachieving on speed rating, I might have found my favorite Elite to date. This thing just drives bareshafts perfect for me right out of the gate every morning. The first two shots look like this at 20 yards. Can't ask for much more. 











I sure wish those 80# limbs would show up. Contacted my buddy today and still a no show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Quick question for you Shane, when you're beginning your tunes what are some of the first few things you check for as a guideline for where you start your process? If I'm asking for trade secrets feel free to tell me to shut my mouth lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's enough bone to get the blood flowing before season 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Definitely wish we had elk here in Ga. I'm just saving my money for a nice trip out west to get my first elk with a bow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Those bare shafts are looking good for sure.

And so are those bulls. Looking forward to hearing about your hunt results. When will you be in the mountains going after them? It's been a handful of years since I've been after elk - love to hunt them though.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



Supersteeb said:


> Quick question for you Shane, when you're beginning your tunes what are some of the first few things you check for as a guideline for where you start your process? If I'm asking for trade secrets feel free to tell me to shut my mouth lol


First thing is assessing cam synch and cam lean at brace and full draw. I prefer cams to be synched dead nuts the same, the most I will let slide is 1/2 twist off. I don't do half twist in the 2 tracks due to it causing premature serving separation. 

For cam lean I like little at brace and more at full draw. This will save on your aimstring serving where it tracks into your cams. When you have more lean at brace and little at full draw you are more likely to cause serving separation at that point where your aimstring tracks into your cam from the cam having more lean at brace. This is due to the aimstring propelling itself forward after the shot but your cam has more lean while the aim string wants to fly straight back in. 

Hope that made sense

Now nock height with the Energy and Impulse series I start at 1/16 or so nock high and centershot right in between 13/16 and 7/8. Then I make changes to both if need be when fine tuning. Centershot measurement can very slightly from bow to bow when fine tuning bareshafts. 

This should get you going in the right direction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Opening day is August 20 th
The Bulls change a lot in location in this unit so it's going to be a tough hunt for sure, not to mention terrain. Most guys take horses in but I'm not the brightest and love the challenge. 

It's going to be a blast, can't wait for the test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome thanks Shane! I'm still learning on binary systems(hence why I'll be sending you my bow or possibly paying for your input into me tuning it myself.)


----------



## xd4584 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why would half twist cause serving separation of two track cams?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your bending back and forth at a specific location on the cable, this may lead to premature serving separation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Your bending back and forth at a specific location on the cable, this may lead to premature serving separation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:nod: Agreed. With any harsh curvature in the track no matter what cam I try to avoid doing this.


----------



## xd4584 (Dec 10, 2013)

Even with brand new strings? I haven't seen this with any of my bows. I will watch for it though. I've never really kept track of how many twist I just do what I have to in order to get it right.


----------



## Lennyb1 (Jul 6, 2013)

This is what he is talking about. I learned the hard way. 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Your bending back and forth at a specific location on the cable, this may lead to premature serving separation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when you're doing cam timing, you always deal in full twist increments? 

I've always worked on the general rule of thumb that one full twist would normally move the cam one full (big) dot, or timing mark. Therefore, when I was dealing with cams that were a "half" (small) dot off, I would add or subtract a half twist. 

Have you found that a full twist will only result in one timing mark of a move? If one full twist moves the cam one full timing mark (from big to big), skipping the one in between, how do you time your cams that are close but not spot on, without dealing in half twists? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

No, I don't find on the newer cams that 1 twist equals one dot. They are spaced farther apart than the older cams. The beauty about the 2 track is you don't need the cams dead on to get clean vertical nock travel. I get them as close as possible with full twist and usually it's pretty darn close if not on the money, then make the rest of the adjustments out of the rest for vertical nock travel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> No, I don't find on the newer cams that 1 twist equals one dot. They are spaced farther apart than the older cams. The beauty about the 2 track is you don't need the cams dead on to get clean vertical nock travel. I get them as close as possible with full twist and usually it's pretty darn close if not on the money, then make the rest of the adjustments out of the rest for vertical nock travel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome - thanks!


----------



## W. H. Seward (Jul 8, 2016)

Lennyb1 said:


> This is what he is talking about. I learned the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poorly made strings and cables...bottom line. If a string or cable can't take 1/2 turns for tuning, it sure as hell isn't worth putting on a bow. Halo end serving would lead to that NEVER happening again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennyb1 (Jul 6, 2013)

They are 60x

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Shane, maybe I missed something but how will putting in a half twist lead to serving separation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

dhom said:


> Shane, maybe I missed something but how will putting in a half twist lead to serving separation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from bending them back and forth on the same point. Especially on the dual cam/binary cam bows where they normally have a pretty steep angle returning the string to the post


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Putt4Doe said:


> It's from bending them back and forth on the same point. Especially on the dual cam/binary cam bows where they normally have a pretty steep angle returning the string to the post


So from being on the string post the string/serving ends up with a natural bend. Putting a half twist in takes the bend in the opposite direction thus causing separation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I understand the concern and you should certainly be careful in this area but on new threads I've put half twists on initial tuning without any issues whatsoever. I would say that is before the threads take a set with lots of shooting. But then my custom threads from Breathn are the best of the best. Have had a bunch of his threads on different bows and NEVER, ever had serving separation. One nice thing about the binary cam is that it's balanced so once you get it set you are usually good to go whereas I typically have to do a retune after a month or so on a hybrid cam bow (as buss cable is under way more load than control cable).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dhom said:


> So from being on the string post the string/serving ends up with a natural bend. Putting a half twist in takes the bend in the opposite direction thus causing separation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not usually the serving ends on the string post it's the hard bend in the cam just a little ways from the post that the string or cable has to bend around. They are often fairly acute angles and going back and forth too many times with half twists can weaken the serving enough to cause it to separate. In Shane's case he's usually tuning other people's bows often with custom cables and the last thing he wants to happen on one of his setups is premature serving separation so I suspect he takes extra care in this area.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Lennyb1 said:


> They are 60x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


60 x needs to build u another set ! I wouldn't want that .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

It's not that I never put a half twist so I want to be clear and I am making a more broad statement since most don't know how far twisting will get you. 

What happens to new guys trying to tune their own bow, not really realizing what cable will effect what movement on what cam. Then next you have someone adding twist back and forth over and over again to finally get it right. The end result is looking like the pic above that was posted. 
Most the time working with full twist will get you to where you need to be within reason of a perfect tune, with remaining adjustments out of the rest for vertical nock travel. 

What tends to happen is guys install their string and due to not being well versed with cable and cam rotation then all the half twist start from there. It's not going to be the string builders fault at this point that the string did not hold up to your liking. It was your inability to get the job done properly. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

dhom said:


> So from being on the string post the string/serving ends up with a natural bend. Putting a half twist in takes the bend in the opposite direction thus causing separation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have elaborated more, but it's not the posts, it's the sharp bend in the cam very close to the post, as the other gentleman stated above.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> It's not that I never put a half twist so I want to be clear and I am making a more broad statement since most don't know how far twisting will get you.
> 
> What happens to new guys trying to tune their own bow, not really realizing what cable will effect what movement on what cam. Then next you have someone adding twist back and forth over and over again to finally get it right. The end result is looking like the pic above that was posted.
> Most the time working with full twist will get you to where you need to be within reason of a perfect tune, with remaining adjustments out of the rest for vertical nock travel.
> ...


Excellent info...

On new sets that haven't taken form, I can see where it could be okay to put a half twist in when you need to. However, once the string has taken the form of the cam, it's probably not the best idea. 

I have an e32 that I picked up brand new in the box but was the wrong draw length. Once I put the new mods on, there was string separation on both the top and bottom cam in the same spot. I didn't put 1/2 twists in this bow and it still separated... nature of the beast with these cams, but when he bow does this at 20 yards, there's nothing to complain about!! 










Now.... back to the i31 tune!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The limbs still are a no show [emoji1361]
Going to call Elite to find out what's up on Monday. Elk hunt is fast approaching [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

Putt4doe

Looking great !!! 
That bow is a sweet shooter [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> The limbs still are a no show [emoji1361]
> Going to call Elite to find out what's up on Monday. Elk hunt is fast approaching [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they don't have them available are you prepared to shoot one with 70lb limbs? Would your set up change at all?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You bet !! 
Setup will still be the same



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennyb1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> It's not that I never put a half twist so I want to be clear and I am making a more broad statement since most don't know how far twisting will get you.
> 
> What happens to new guys trying to tune their own bow, not really realizing what cable will effect what movement on what cam. Then next you have someone adding twist back and forth over and over again to finally get it right. The end result is looking like the pic above that was posted.
> Most the time working with full twist will get you to where you need to be within reason of a perfect tune, with remaining adjustments out of the rest for vertical nock travel.
> ...


unfortunately, Shane is exactly right. I cant hold 60x responsible for this. I have switched mods back and forth a few times experimenting, and made more than a few adjustments. I do have new strings on the way, but I didnt go to 60x and try to get new ones from them, because I knew it was from my own doing.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Shane, what broadhead do you plan on using?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Shane, what broadhead do you plan on using?


For the 80# rig I'm going to switch it up this year and for fixed, the Solid Broadheads and mechanicals will be the Rage Hypo D6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Do you run the arrow in the center of riser hole of run half way up from riser hole on elite bows


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

redman said:


> Do you run the arrow in the center of riser hole of run half way up from riser hole on elite bows


For me it's about rest function more than any thing. With the QAD HDX so it doesn't slap the shelf it's best to run them center of Berger hole or slightly higher in the Berger hole. 
Either way you will have zero issues tuning one way or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Shane , did you receive the limbs yet from Elite or are you still waiting?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

70# limbs are on the way in Black but still waiting on the 80# limbs in Vias


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Getting back in my Elite groove after a long layoff with a two track. 
The hold on target is coming along well and just wanted to point out a few things for those that feel your pin float can be improved on. 

I have yet to have my best results on pin float come from a more relaxed pull into the back wall. Almost that float zone you might call it with that high let-off. I used to tweak the Elites and get a holding weight about 16# on a 70# bow but wanted to see if I can get comfortable with pin float and limb stops all the way out, having the most let-off. 

I think I have found that happy place where pin float is at its best and still technically a huge let-off and holding weight only 10-11 #'s. 
Guys have talked about pulling to hard with a limb stop and pulling off target. I am finding the results completely different to where you can physically see the pin float come to just about nothing. After settling in with only a 10# or so of holding weight I start my pull through the shot and notice every time it hits a spot where pin float is at its lowest point. 

This is when I make my final shot execution and proceed to pull through completely. 
Now I am still using a index finger release and executing it like my finger is a stationary hook while pulling through the shot. 

I sorta like this comfort zone you might call it or a cushion, especially when hunting and then make your shot execution once the moment is right. 

I might just stick with that high let-off setting especially for hunting. I can see it coming in handy and was able to work through the more noticeable pin float when the moment counts. I bet my actual true holding weight before release is more in the 16-18# range.

Anyways, just thought I would share. Getting very comfy in regards to pin float, even with the high let-off [emoji2]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

80# limbs are shipping today [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

With my Victory I've found that happy place as well with a nice and high amount of letoff. My pin float is as minimal as it's ever been and my groups are tighter than they've ever been. So even though many say that a higher holding weight is the best way to achieve great accuracy....I will continue to shoot my Victory with 10-11lbs of holding weight!


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Excited to see some 80# action, Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

K, guys

Looking at 349-350 IBO equivalent calculated speeds

28/82.5#
425 gr arrow









Just barely got it together so still tweaking but I think I'm pretty close to being tapped out on speed. 

Love the draw cycle, definitely glad I went with the 80# limbs. Draws easier than I thought it would











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apkleinschmidt (Nov 11, 2015)

Very impressive speeds, and good looking to boot. I'm curious how pulling back the 80# impulse compares to your 70# BTX? Or compared to an 80# Energy if you've ever shot one? 

I'm seriously considering an 80# Impulse if I decide to move on from my Energy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's more weight than a
70# BT-X 
I will say it is way easier than I was anticipating. Honestly I probably would be pretty comfortable at 90#'s. 
Very familiar with the Energy series, owned a few. 

Draw is so subjective... All I can say, I am very pleased with the draw cycle. I like the slight increase in holding weight and makes it hold even better at full draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> K, guys
> 
> Looking at 349-350 IBO equivalent calculated speeds
> 
> ...


You are going to end up pushing me to get one of these to test lol 
Those are some serious numbers. If only elite still made 90# limbs [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

The energy is awesome at 80, I believe I'll be looking into an 80# impulse now, thanks Shane!


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I got an I31 to replace my Z28 and so far my consistency is so far off the mark compared to the Z that im already considering keeping the Z for this years bow again. After watching that grip video,i can't wait to shoot tomorrow and try it out . I'd shoot right now if my range wasn't directly below my little guys bedroom (don't wanna wake a sleeping baby)Thanks for posting it,good luck this season.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



Jeremy K said:


> I got an I31 to replace my Z28 and so far my consistency is so far off the mark compared to the Z that im already considering keeping the Z for this years bow again. After watching that grip video,i can't wait to shoot tomorrow and try it out . I'd shoot right now if my range wasn't directly below my little guys bedroom (don't wanna wake a sleeping baby)Thanks for posting it,good luck this season.


Make sure your within reason for arrow spine from one bow to the other. Big difference in speed between those two bows

Have owned the Z28 myself, solid shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> You are going to end up pushing me to get one of these to test lol
> Those are some serious numbers. If only elite still made 90# limbs [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can probably get 85 out of this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> First thing is assessing cam synch and cam lean at brace and full draw. I prefer cams to be synched dead nuts the same, the most I will let slide is 1/2 twist off. I don't do half twist in the 2 tracks due to it causing premature serving separation.
> 
> For cam lean I like little at brace and more at full draw. This will save on your aimstring serving where it tracks into your cams. When you have more lean at brace and little at full draw you are more likely to cause serving separation at that point where your aimstring tracks into your cam from the cam having more lean at brace. This is due to the aimstring propelling itself forward after the shot but your cam has more lean while the aim string wants to fly straight back in.
> 
> ...


Unless I missed it somewhere I don't see where you run the arrow thru the Berger? Do you run it higher or at the 7/8 to the center of the arrow off the shelf as Elite recommends?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Center of Berger hole for the most part on the Elites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> I can probably get 85 out of this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would twisting it up that much cause any problems with tuning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> For me it's about rest function more than any thing. With the QAD HDX so it doesn't slap the shelf it's best to run them center of Berger hole or slightly higher in the Berger hole.
> Either way you will have zero issues tuning one way or another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GreenAcres said:


> Unless I missed it somewhere I don't see where you run the arrow thru the Berger? Do you run it higher or at the 7/8 to the center of the arrow off the shelf as Elite recommends?





ontarget7 said:


> Center of Berger hole for the most part on the Elites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.
Of course I saw this after my post. 
One thing I've done on my QAD's on my Hoyt bows is use the launcher they offer for Bowtech. It is 1/8" lower than the standard launcher. This makes the rest run higher and kept it from slapping the shelf.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Would twisting it up that much cause any problems with tuning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all !!

Your just pre loading the cables a little more. 

With the dynamic change on spine due to the 80# limbs and not changing any spacer configuration I am sitting at 13/16 centershot now. 
Bareshafts results are on the money at 20 yards for both lateral and vertical entry




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Not all !!
> 
> Your just pre loading the cables a little more.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Reason I asked is every time I want to make one of my 80s around 85#, I'm told it will make it almost impossible to tune. Eventually, I need to get my own press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was told that I would struggle with these 80# limbs for tuning as well [emoji2]

I had my E32 pre loaded to to 74# with 70# limbs and it shot and tuned exceptionally well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carothg (Sep 6, 2005)

Very good info here.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dialing in for a new sight tape. Going to call 20 & 60 good to go [emoji1363]
Now it's time to match it up and ready to roll. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe I missed it somewhere Shane, can you compare your BTx to the Impulse? Other than the limb issues, is there a reason to go away from the Overdrive tunability?


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Comparing the Energy and the Impulse, is the speed your main reason for picking the impulse? I know they both draw nice and smooth, just curious because I'm shooting an 80# E32 and am seriously considering the I31 to replace it..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swampcruiser said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere Shane, can you compare your BTx to the Impulse? Other than the limb issues, is there a reason to go away from the Overdrive tunability?


It's all personal preference. From a tuning standpoint most bows will be equal in their end results. 
I can shoot bareshafts just as true with an Elite as I can an Overdrive. 




Supersteeb said:


> Comparing the Energy and the Impulse, is the speed your main reason for picking the impulse? I know they both draw nice and smooth, just curious because I'm shooting an 80# E32 and am seriously considering the I31 to replace it..


You still maintain accuracy but gain more speed so for me personally, I will go with more speed most the time if draw cycle is still nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome, thanks Shane, I believe I'll be on the hunt for an Impulse here soon!


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Also, one other question, do you have any arrows that run around 600+ grains laying around? If so, could you run one or two through your impulse and record the speed you get?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Isn't that arrow fairly weak for 80lbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

evox said:


> Isn't that arrow fairly weak for 80lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure Shane will have more input, but his tuning results with bareshafts as well as GT's spine chart says he's right on the money.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I'm sure Shane will have more input, but his tuning results with bareshafts as well as GT's spine chart says he's right on the money.


I know. That's why I'm confused lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

evox said:


> I know. That's why I'm confused lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Confused with what? The .300s he's shooting spine out perfect on the GT chart.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Confused with what? The .300s he's shooting spine out perfect on the GT chart.


Ot2 says way weak but bareshafts and gt chart say otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, the 300 spine is to the weak side by most programs. However, in my experience at stretching those charts to see what I can get away with, it falls right in my own personal chart info. Then verifying my findings with bareshaft results have confirmed those findings. Next will be long range groups and fixed blade Broadheads. If all of these hold up to my satisfaction for groups, all is good regardless what the charts may say. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

First test at 100 yards after sight tape and I think we are golden in this test [emoji1363]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice shooting, Shane!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

You are officially the Bow Whisperer! Great shooting and good luck on the hunt


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nice! Love the bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got quite a few asking how the draw cycle is since putting the 80# limbs on the #Eliteimpulse31 . Draw cycle is very subjective to the individual but I would say it's very nice. 
Is it elk season yet [emoji1363]
Here is some of my gear for this year
#elitearchery 
#hhakingpin 
#goldtiparrows 
#tightspotquivers 
#waspbroadheads 
#alpsoutdoorz 
#goalzero 
#sitkagear

https://youtu.be/pVx9cIvZrBs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Got quite a few asking how the draw cycle is since putting the 80# limbs on the #Eliteimpulse31 . Draw cycle is very subjective to the individual but I would say it's very nice.
> Is it elk season yet [emoji1363]
> Here is some of my gear for this year
> #elitearchery
> ...


That thing looks smooth as can be! 
I get asked why I shoot 80#+ pretty often, and my answer is always, "I like a large valley, but want the additional holding weight. Only way to feasibly achieve both is with heavy limbs." 
I broke down and ordered an impulse today. I'm hoping I can get it over the mid 340s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> That thing looks smooth as can be!
> I get asked why I shoot 80#+ pretty often, and my answer is always, "I like a large valley, but want the additional holding weight. Only way to feasibly achieve both is with heavy limbs."
> I broke down and ordered an impulse today. I'm hoping I can get it over the mid 340s.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with you ! 
I can draw the 80# pretty easy but for me the biggest benefit is still having that valley and the little higher holding weight. I noticed the hold on target even better right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

The more I shoot this bow the more I love it! It was tough to part with my E32, but the Impulse feels better to me in every aspect!


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick question. You said you could probably get 85# out of it by pre loading the limbs. Wouldn't the draw length grow a bit or am I missing the picture? Haven't spent much time with a 2 track.. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

evox said:


> Quick question. You said you could probably get 85# out of it by pre loading the limbs. Wouldn't the draw length grow a bit or am I missing the picture? Haven't spent much time with a 2 track.. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes draw length would grow slightly and adjust limb stops to compensate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes draw length would grow slightly and adjust limb stops to compensate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In this scenario would adjusting them to compensate equal to a higher let off or a lower?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Slightly lower let off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Definitely agree with you !
> I can draw the 80# pretty easy but for me the biggest benefit is still having that valley and the little higher holding weight. I noticed the hold on target even better right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. When I watched my groups literally shrink in half, I knew it was the right move. I know that much weight isn't needed to harvest any animal I'm going to hunt, but when I'm 2x more accurate I feel it's worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> For sure. When I watched my groups literally shrink in half, I knew it was the right move. I know that much weight isn't needed to harvest any animal I'm going to hunt, but when I'm 2x more accurate I feel it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt
What are people paying for their impulse 31's. My dealer wants 950 before tax. That sounds high to me?


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

robertsonr said:


> Ttt
> What are people paying for their impulse 31's. My dealer wants 950 before tax. That sounds high to me?


That seems a tad high. I think they're $899 here, including anything in Kuiu. 

Check the classifieds on here. There are TONS of good deals to be had, and you can get the 31 somewhere in the $600-$650 range.


----------



## cstone4985 (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there a reason people put the saunder hyper glide on the impulses. I have a 31 and have no problems so far with my slide. Is it just personal prefence or a reason to?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use the stock slides with no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstone4985 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok. I figured more on just personal prefence. Thanks on target


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane the cam spacer configuration you used, Would you assume this would be the same on an i34? Just picked one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

So far that configuration has worked pretty well, sometimes having to go with both small ones to the riser side for a RH shooter on occasion. 

Just depends on centershot, don't like to go much outside that 7/8" measurement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> So far that configuration has worked pretty well, sometimes having to go with both small ones to the riser side for a RH shooter on occasion.
> 
> Just depends on centershot, don't like to go much outside that 7/8" measurement.
> 
> ...


Is it always necessary to add shims to get center shot right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No, some come in just fine as they are, so swapping is not needed. 
Some will over obsess with the arrow needing to be right down dead center. These are generally the ones that struggle the most with a 2 track since they may change from not to bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> No, some come in just fine as they are, so swapping is not needed.
> Some will over obsess with the arrow needing to be right down dead center. These are generally the ones that struggle the most with a 2 track since they may change from not to bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to shoot my new to me i34 tonight. no peep no sight but the bow felt great after I tweaked it a bit. just a question in regard of the cable rod. which way would you move it for a tail left or tail right bareshaft? and one more since everywhere I look you get mixed answers on which way to move the rest in the same scenario. thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

tail left move rest to the right and/or cam to the left/ tail right move rest to the left and/or cam to the right


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^ yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Acher (Jun 28, 2016)

Hate to get off topic but what is that hexagonal target in your 20-60 yard post

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome target 

Matrix target system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Acher (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you lol could not find it online without the name

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

No problem 

More times than not I am finding the best results with small shims to the riser side for a RH shooter. This seems to give the best range for fine tuning centershot and keeping it in line with your stab, as well as parallel with the riser. Now they may very some but so far most have faired well in this configuration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggity Doc (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the great info


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

Went into a local shop the other day and they had a few 31's. They had to good of price and I bought one. I'm shooting this thing as good as my E35 in only a week. Just a great bow for me Max's at little over 71# 28" draw. Goldtip xt 300 with 125 grain head and bareshaft with fletched at 50 yds. (As far as I can shoot at my house)
What I really liked was how well it balanced with little weight. With my 5 arrow tight spot. Only had to run 3oz on a 8" b stinger. Generally have to use a back bar to get same float


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I just picked up a Impulse 34. it seems to be shooting pretty good. I'm just looking for some insight into tuning the cable rod. this is something I'm not familiar with. what's the purpose and how is it done properly? Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The cable rod is not meant to be the only means for cleaning lateral nock travel up. Rest adjustment, cam shim configuration are to be considered as well. If it tunes fine now, there would be no need to adjust the cable rod. Generally speaking I set them so the bend is about 4-5 o'clock position for a right handed shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

*Elite Impulse 31 in depth review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> No problem
> 
> More times than not I am finding the best results with small shims to the riser side for a RH shooter. This seems to give the best range for fine tuning centershot and keeping it in line with your stab, as well as parallel with the riser. Now they may very some but so far most have faired well in this configuration
> 
> ...


can you clarify this for dummies like me. for a right handed shooter I'm guessing the riser side is the right side if your looking at the bow from behind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes sir 
It can very so not set in stone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes sir
> It can very so not set in stone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't played with mine much yet just trying to get a grasp on it. as of now both small spacers are on the left centershot is in between 13/16 and 7/8 and cable rod is just passed 5 o'clock. at 10 yards bareshafts are slightly nock right. I'm gonna tinker with it this weekend weather permitting. thank you for all the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a great start and 7/8 will probably put you on the money. 

Actually 7/8 is a nice centershot with the Impulse series, it does put you in line with stab and parallel with riser for guys looking to achieve that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply and help


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just something to consider

All the ones I have tinkered with in many different spacer configuration the ones that tune the truest for centershot all have ended up with more lean at full draw. 
I get asked about the lean quite a bit and I say let them lean. 

I like my 330 Easton Hexx / DaTorch arrows so much I was curious if they would tune out of my 28.5"/76# Impulse 31. To my surprise with the 75 gr inserts, 100 gr points tuned on the money with bareshafts and fixed-blades were on the money out to 70 yards. 
There is more cam lean at full draw but man does it shoot well. 

Very forgiving setup ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Just something to consider
> 
> All the ones I have tinkered with in many different spacer configuration the ones that tune the truest for centershot all have ended up with more lean at full draw.
> I get asked about the lean quite a bit and I say let them lean.
> ...


Mine has quite a bit of lean at full draw, but it shoots lasers out to 80 yards (furthest I've tested it.). I never would have thought this much lean would produce such a forgiving straight shooting setup. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Mine has quite a bit of lean at full draw, but it shoots lasers out to 80 yards (furthest I've tested it.). I never would have thought this much lean would produce such a forgiving straight shooting setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They definitely do. 
All the older Elites I have owned in the past were the same way. 

I'm actually surprised the 330's with that much weight up front tuned that well. 

At 83# on my other one I bet I wouldn't be so lucky. Might test it out for the heck of it just to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> They definitely do.
> All the older Elites I have owned in the past were the same way.
> 
> I'm actually surprised the 330's with that much weight up front tuned that well.
> ...


I was going to have some of the lean taken out, but it shoots so well I don't want to mess with it.

I'm surprised too. Let us know what you find with the 330s at 83#. I am interested to see if it's that forgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Marked


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump for the new crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

